# DANGU (Shaman Warrior)



## ☠ (Jul 16, 2007)

*D A N G U*
단 구​
*ABOUT*
One of the top five bestselling manwha of all time, _Dangu_ is a dramatic fantasy series with a kinetic style that will appeal to fans of _Blade of the Immortal_ and _Vagabond!_ From the desert wastelands emerge two mysterious warriors, _musa-jang_ (commander) Yarang and his faithful servant Batu. On a grave mission from their king, they have yet to realize the whirlwind of political movements and secret plots which will soon engulf them and change their lives forever. When Yarang is mortally injured, Batu must fulfill a secret promise to leave Yarang's side and protect his master's child. As Batu seeks to find and hide the infant, Yarang reveals another secret to those who have tracked him down to finish him off--the deadly, hidden power of a _manshin-musa_ (shaman warrior)!
Summary by .


*REVIEWS*
Pop Culture Shock (Volume 1)
Static Multimedia (Volume 1)
 (Volume 1)
 (Volume 2)[/FONT]​


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks somewhat interesting.


----------



## Freija (Jul 16, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK VOL 5 IS OUT?


----------



## Arios (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks interesting.  I think I'll check this out eventually.


----------



## Danchou (Jul 17, 2007)

I really the rawness of this manga. I wonder what kind of role that girl is going to play later on. She seems destined for great things.

Of and if you enjoy this manwha be sure to check out Sidooh. For some pics check here.


----------



## ☠ (Jul 17, 2007)

Since new chapters are out, I might as well gab about them.  
*Spoiler*: _Volume 5, Chapter 33 (09)_ 



Hmm. Well, I was a little disappointed the Yatilla vs Tubaki ended so quickly in this volume, but it was still pretty cool. I thought it was awesome how Yatilla released the knife from his caught hand to catch it mid-drop and slice Tubaki's throat.

I must say that I like Yatilla. Or at least I like his treatment of Yaki. Nwaejo is a nice boy, but he's _too_ nice. He pretty much acts as Yaki's enabler. Since he's been shielding her, she doesn't get that instead of letting _him_ get weak, _she_ should get strong herself. Yatilla didn't coddle her and that was just what she needed to wake up to the reality of the situation. (I mean, Nwaejo was starving himself so she could eat, accepting beatings and defeat so she wouldn't have to. Eventually his behaviour was going to get him killed and who does Yaki think is going to protect her when he's gone?)

Yay for a Arugon and Shingo flashback! The last volume suffered from a distinct lack of Arugon and Shingo. We need to see more of them. Hmm.. Not sure what to think about the flashback, but at least now we see the turning point in Arugon's relationship with Kugai.

And I knew it, I knew it, I KNEW IT! Yatilla is Arugon's son. I totally called that. I'd suspected it since Kimaru's "beast" comment. Plus the design on the cape he's wearing on the volume four cover looks like the design on Arugon's forehead. I wonder if Arugon and Yatilla are any relation to Yarang. Ganji's comment on Yatilla's resemblance to Yarang makes me wonder.

(Kind of random, but am I the only one who thinks Genji is Yaki's mother? I've been theorizing about it for a while now. Granted, she's pretty much the only female to appear so far, so its not like there's anyone else to choose from. Of course, more female characters can pop up in later chapters/volumes...)



*Spoiler*: _Volume 5, Chapter 34 (10)_ 



Personally, I'm glad Mr. Park decided to change Yudal's character design. Now he looks like a normal human being (wearing obscenely large earrings) as opposed to... a She Hulk (also wearing obscenely large earrings).

Not much else to say about this chapter except YAY HORAKAN'S BACK!!!  I like him. He's not a kick-ass fighter like everyone else. Actually, he's kind of lame in that sense. But I really loved the stuff between him and Yaki in volume two. I hope his time with Arugon has toughened him up a bit...





hautegrey said:


> I really the rawness of this manga. I wonder what kind of role that girl is going to play later on. She seems destined for great things.


I certainly hope so. Though, she's much less likable in the Baekjung arc, I think. At least before she was kind of cute.


----------



## Ram (Jul 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Volume 5, Chapter 34 (10)_ 



Yudal's appearance was great, and Batu going mad. wow

And who is Horakan Nari again?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jul 18, 2007)

Ram said:


> *Spoiler*: _Volume 5, Chapter 34 (10)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He was the manshin that Batu and Yaki were helping after the 10 year skip. The guy who got taken in by Arugon


----------



## WolfKiDD (Oct 19, 2007)

i cant seem to get acess to the pimping page


----------



## ☠ (Oct 19, 2007)

That's because you need to request membership to the Trading Post. Just go into your User CP, then click "Group Memberships" (it's near the bottom in the "Miscellaneous" category). Once you do that, select "Trading Post Members" and click "Join Group". You'll have to wait for a Mod to approve your request, but you should be able to access the Pimping Project after that. 

BTW, if you want the newest chapters, the Pimping Project isn't up to date. However you can get them here.


----------



## tersalius (Oct 19, 2007)

hello, just for curiosity. is there any romance in this manga, like between the main characters? and how well done are the fighting scenes, something like berserk or not? oh and is the plot any good?
im thinking about reading it, but i would like to know that first.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 19, 2007)

It has everything but romance. There's lots of actions and not much talk. It's like a survival manga at times too.


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Oct 20, 2007)

can anyone tell if theres a group doing vol6 i've been w8 for quite a while


----------



## WolfKiDD (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, the pimping project should rrreally get updated, that site is unbelievebly slow.. at least for me


----------



## ☠ (Oct 21, 2007)

WolfKiDD said:


> Ah, the pimping project should rrreally get updated, that site is unbelievebly slow.. at least for me


Well, the Pimping Project isn't that active to begin with. Plus I don't have the time to upload every release when I get it.

But, if that link doesn't work then try searching "Dangu" on Manga Underground. You'll have to scroll through the entries to find them, but they're there.


----------



## Midus (Dec 21, 2007)

Bumping this now. I love this Manga.


----------



## abakuskulram (May 5, 2008)

Love this series, it's one of the best I have read so far


----------



## Midus (Jul 15, 2009)

Jeez, was 2007 really the last time I talked about this Manga. Any news on this getting picked up again. A very good series.

Read online here.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 12, 2012)

its chapter 43 the last chapter? I cant find the other chapters


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

As far as I can tell that is the last chapter, it's a shame since this was a wonderful manga and is complete.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> As far as I can tell that is the last chapter, it's a shame since this was a wonderful manga and is complete.



What the happen? 
 were is the author?


----------



## dream (Mar 12, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> What the happen?
> were is the author?



I guess that the groups translating it grew tired of it. :/

The author went on to write Kiba no Tabishounin - The Arms Peddler  and Gekiryuuchi.


----------

